# Fine Molds TIE 1/48



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

It's been said that Tamiya TS-32 Haze Grey is a great replacement for Pactra Stormy Sea Blue. 
Left are the studio models. Compared with what I think are similar flash lighting situations. 
So good choice to match from ESB on. ANH color was a lighter gray apparantly.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

That came out really sweet! The major difference between the studio miniature and yours is that your cockpit better matches the set piece!


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Fantastic!

(a dark grey wash would really make that surface detail pop)


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Looks great. Personally, I don't think I'd go too far on the weathering on a TIE simply because the Empire pumps them out by the hundreds and rather than keep up with too many repairs, I think they'd simply replace them beyond a certain point of use. They may not hang around long enough to get really beaten up like the Rebel fleet. Anyway, great looking job!


----------



## CessnaDriver (Apr 27, 2005)

I was pretty much going after matching the studio models, I just didn't see much evidence of any weathering, maybe some dust. LOL
I'll have my hands full on weathering soon, I bought the FM X-wing to go with this.


----------

